# All in one Top down.



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Every time I see one of Marianna Mel's All in one top downs I want to knit another one. This one is knitted in Peter Pan DK and I used 4mm needles. The stitch pattern I used is pictured below. I added a crochet picot edge to the hemline and around the armholes.????


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

bettyirene said:


> Very pretty.


Thank you bettyirene. ????


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow! Really beautiful work and such a lovely shade of pink!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

So Sweet! Very well done !!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gramknits said:


> Wow! Really beautiful work and such a lovely shade of pink!


Thank you gramknits. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> So Sweet! Very well done !!!


Thank you Cheryl. ????


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

These tops are so cute. I really should give one a try.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Beautiful, I like to change the bottom of these patterns too as my stocking stitch is not as neat as I would like it to be! Thank you, will just have to try the pattern, even your cast off row is pretty!!!.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

nittineedles said:


> These tops are so cute. I really should give one a try.


Thank you nittineedles. I think you should, I love knitting these tops. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

lexiemae said:


> Beautiful, I like to change the bottom of these patterns too as my stocking stitch is not as neat as I would like it to be! Thank you, will just have to try the pattern, even your cast off row is pretty!!!.


Thank you lexiemae. ????


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

so sweet top


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

It's beautiful Ros . I've knit plenty of Mariannas patterns but never tried this one maybe I should


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Beautiful top in a lovely colour. The shawl/blanket is also very beautiful.????


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

it is just gorgeous!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

So pretty.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

That's a very pretty pattern and colour. ????????


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Very beautiful !!!


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Love it and the top down patterns. Am about to start another one, so think I may try this. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Downsouth Knitter (Mar 31, 2014)

Very nice way to imcorporate a pretty stitch into a pretty pattern. Looks lovely! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Soooo pretty and delicate. I love the lace stitch you used. It makes it very special.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

vreinholde said:


> so sweet top


Thank you vreinholde. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> It's beautiful Ros . I've knit plenty of Mariannas patterns but never tried this one maybe I should


Thank you so much Sonja, I think you should, I think you will enjoy making them. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Orla Porig said:


> Beautiful top in a lovely colour. The shawl/blanket is also very beautiful.????


Thank you Orla Porig. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bisknit said:


> Adorable!


Thank you Bisknit. ????


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

That's an especially pretty pattern.... another adorable top-down. Thanks for including the stitch pattern, Ros. :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

rahi said:


> it is just gorgeous!


Thank you rahi. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Mary Cardiff said:


> So pretty.


Thank you Mary. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Newbie61 said:


> That's a very pretty pattern and colour. ????????


Thank you Newbie61. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

supreetb said:


> Very beautiful !!!


Thank you supreetb. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

craftmum said:


> Love it and the top down patterns. Am about to start another one, so think I may try this. Thank you for the pattern.


Thank you craftmum, you're welcome.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Downsouth Knitter said:


> Very nice way to imcorporate a pretty stitch into a pretty pattern. Looks lovely! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you Downsouth Knitter, you're welcome. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Top Tier Knits said:


> Soooo pretty and delicate. I love the lace stitch you used. It makes it very special.


Thank you Top Tier Knits. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Happycamper said:


> That's an especially pretty pattern.... another adorable top-down. Thanks for including the stitch pattern, Ros. :sm24:


Thank you Happycamper, you're welcome. ????


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sweet Ros :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Sweet Ros :sm24:


Thank you Kathy, ???? Ros


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely cardi. :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Naneast said:


> Lovely cardi. :sm24:


Thank you Naneast. ????


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I love making these tops. I made three last year for a baby girl born last June. I recently found out my SIL is going to be a great grandma so I know I am going to make at least one or two for the baby girl who is coming in December.


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow! This is so pretty


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That is really lovely.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Darling top!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful ????


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

That is beautiful, love the edging also. Thanks for the stitch pattern


----------



## joy55js (Dec 9, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## LindaDH (Mar 4, 2013)

Sweet. I have made about 6 of these but now my niece and nephew are expecting a boy. Do you think Marianna's pattern is too girlish for a boy?
I just really enjoy knitting this little jacket.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Love the stitch pattern you used.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

your projects are so beautiful


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

nittineedles said:


> These tops are so cute. I really should give one a try.


Me too. Yours is inspiring.


----------



## belly164 (Sep 11, 2014)

Lovely knitting. I know what you mean its such a versatile pattern and now I have seen yours I might have to do another one.


----------



## belly164 (Sep 11, 2014)

Lovely knitting. I know what you mean its such a versatile pattern and now I have seen yours I might have to do another one.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your sweater is beautiful, love the pattern stitch you used.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Evie RM said:


> I love making these tops. I made three last year for a baby girl born last June. I recently found out my SIL is going to be a great grandma so I know I am going to make at least one or two for the baby girl who is coming in December.


I haven't made any for a while and I really missed knitting them and I find them so quick to knit. I would love to see yours when finished. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

BobzMum said:


> Wow! This is so pretty


Thank you BobzMum. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

rujam said:


> That is really lovely.


Thank you Ruth. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

johannecw said:


> Darling top!


Thank you Johanne. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

grandmatimestwo said:


> So pretty!


Thank you grandmatimestwo. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Mad loch said:


> Beautiful ????


Thank you Maree. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

whitetail said:


> That is beautiful, love the edging also. Thanks for the stitch pattern


Thank you whitetail, you're welcome. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

joy55js said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you Joy. ????


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

It is beautiful. Which size of the pattern did you use?


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Here is what I did with that pattern.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

LindaDH said:


> Sweet. I have made about 6 of these but now my niece and nephew are expecting a boy. Do you think Marianna's pattern is too girlish for a boy?
> I just really enjoy knitting this little jacket.


Thank you Linda. I love knitting them too. This is only my personal opinion, but I would knit these for girls. Marianna has a lot of free patterns suitable for boys and girls. ????


----------



## MonnieMc (Jul 12, 2014)

Very, very pretty! Whoever gets this one will be a very happy camper!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Kay Knits said:


> Love the stitch pattern you used.


Thank you Kay. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

ladystarshine said:


> your projects are so beautiful


Thank you ladystarshine. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

saukvillesu said:


> Me too. Yours is inspiring.


Thank you saukvillesu. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

belly164 said:


> Lovely knitting. I know what you mean its such a versatile pattern and now I have seen yours I might have to do another one.


Thank you belly164, I hope you do knit another one, I would love to see it when finished. ????


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

That is so exquisitely beautiful and such a pretty colour. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mombr4 said:


> your sweater is beautiful, love the pattern stitch you used.


Thank you mombr4. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

SallyJ said:


> It is beautiful. Which size of the pattern did you use?


Thank you Sally. I made the 6 month size. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TexasKnitem said:


> Here is what I did with that pattern.


It's beautiful TexasKnitem. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MonnieMc said:


> Very, very pretty! Whoever gets this one will be a very happy camper!


Thank you MonnieMc, I hope so. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

ohsusana said:


> That is so exquisitely beautiful and such a pretty colour. :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you ohsusana. ????


----------



## Pat6191 (Jan 25, 2013)

That's lovely, thanks for providing the instructions for the stitch you used!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Pat6191 said:


> That's lovely, thanks for providing the instructions for the stitch you used!


Thank you Pat, your welcome. ????


----------



## bsmithrx (Sep 29, 2013)

Very pretty stitch pattern and lovely knitting. I am not familiar with that designer but will definitely look for her patterns. Thanks for posting your stitch pattern.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

An adorable version.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

:sm24:


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> These tops are so cute. I really should give one a try.


Oh you definitely should. It is the most addictive pattern I've ever knitted. I think I've made 16 of these little sweaters so far!


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

bsmithrx said:


> Very pretty stitch pattern and lovely knitting. I am not familiar with that designer but will definitely look for her patterns. Thanks for posting your stitch pattern.


Thank you bsmithrx, you're welcome. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

soneka said:


> An adorable version.


Thank you Soneka. ????


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

yanagi said:


> :sm24:


Thank you yanagi. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Metrogal said:


> Oh you definitely should. It is the most addictive pattern I've ever knitted. I think I've made 16 of these little sweaters so far!


I can't remember how many I've knitted, but definitely lots. I love them!!????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Annette P. said:


> :sm24:


Thank you Annette. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

ptober said:


> beautiful!


Thank you ptober. ????


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Nanny Val said:


> Very pretty.


Thank you Nanny Val. ????


----------



## sls 449 (Feb 24, 2015)

Beautiful work ! I love the design of pattern !


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sls 449 said:


> Beautiful work ! I love the design of pattern !


Thank you sls 449. ????


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

I make that sweater all the time, but never like that, you have done an incredible job on the pattern you used, it beautiful.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Island Sue said:


> I make that sweater all the time, but never like that, you have done an incredible job on the pattern you used, it beautiful.????


Thank you Island Sue, I love changing the skirt to something lacy.????


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Your work is exquisite! Such a beautiful top, as is the blanket or shawl that is it is on! Thank you for stitch pattern information for your lovely top.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mildredL2 said:


> Your work is exquisite! Such a beautiful top, as is the blanket or shawl that is it is on! Thank you for stitch pattern information for your lovely top.


Thank you Mildred, you're welcome, it's a baby shawl underneath. ????


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Absolutlely stunning!!!! I have seen so many Marianna's Top Down cardigans and I must say this one is toooo beautiful.
Well done and so pretty in PINK!


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Beautiful knit!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Lovely pattern. Nice work.


----------



## stefhope (Feb 12, 2016)

so nicely done!


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

So pretty and feminine.


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful little top! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

That's one of the prettiest one's I've seen. Beautiful work too! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Lovely


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Ooh that is so pretty.


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful. Thank you for the stitches, gorgeous pattern.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Very pretty and feminine.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

glnwhi said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you ginwhi. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

busybeesheila said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Absolutlely stunning!!!! I have seen so many Marianna's Top Down cardigans and I must say this one is toooo beautiful.
> Well done and so pretty in PINK!


Thank you busybeesheila. ????


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh that takes my breath away. You are so good at finding the perfect pattern for the skirt. That little top down is so popular and easy to knit. I absolutely love it and the picture shows the colour perfectly. Well done again, Ros!!!!

Leanna x


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swwhidbee said:


> Beautiful knit!


Thank you Swwhidbee. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jimmy'swife said:


> Lovely pattern. Nice work.


Thank you Jimmy'swife. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

stefhope said:


> so nicely done!


Thank you stefhope. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Toddytoo said:


> So pretty and feminine.


Thank you Toddytoo. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sheilaeite said:


> Absolutely beautiful.


Thank you sheilaeite. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kacey66 said:


> Beautiful little top! Thank you for sharing.


Thank you Kacey, you're welcome. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Oshkosh Oma said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you Oshkosh Oma. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

bigtimeyarnie said:


> That's one of the prettiest one's I've seen. Beautiful work too! :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you bigtimeyarnie.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Wroclawnice said:


> Lovely


Thank you Wroclawnice. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Catlady45 said:


> Ooh that is so pretty.


Thank you Catlady45. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

hubleyddavis said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Thank you for the stitches, gorgeous pattern.


Thank you hubleyddavis, you're welcome. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lorikeet said:


> Very pretty and feminine.


Thank you Lorikeet. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

leannab said:


> Oh that takes my breath away. You are so good at finding the perfect pattern for the skirt. That little top down is so popular and easy to knit. I absolutely love it and the picture shows the colour perfectly. Well done again, Ros!!!!
> 
> Leanna x


Thank you so much Leanna, I found this stitch pattern in my trusty (very old and well used) Mon Tricot book. I absolutely love knitting these little top downs. I haven't made one for a while and I was missing knitting them. The trouble is once you start it's hard to stop, so you will probably be seeing a few more soon. Thanks Leanna. ???? Ros x


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh that is darling. Where in the world do you come up with all your ideas. They can't be matched. Sorry I have not answered your PM but I will. We have been busy with my brother-in-law. We have been driving back and forth as he is in the hospital. They think he has cancer just don't know if it is treatable or not so they did a bone scan today and waiting on results. I just lost 2 brother-in-laws in April. Well enough of that just know it is always great seeing your work and would love to talk just need time to get thru this.

Linda


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

????????????


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

Absolutely darling
I gotta try this one!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Linda Haworth said:


> Oh that is darling. Where in the world do you come up with all your ideas. They can't be matched. Sorry I have not answered your PM but I will. We have been busy with my brother-in-law. We have been driving back and forth as he is in the hospital. They think he has cancer just don't know if it is treatable or not so they did a bone scan today and waiting on results. I just lost 2 brother-in-laws in April. Well enough of that just know it is always great seeing your work and would love to talk just need time to get thru this.
> 
> Linda


Thank you so much Linda. I just look through stitch pattern books and knitting patterns or I have my favourites stuck in my memory. I'm so sorry to hear about your 3 brother-in-laws. I will hope for the best for him. Please take care my friend and I'm sending lots of love to you in this very difficult time. Take all the time you need, I know how it feels. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tracey511 said:


> ????????????


Thank you Tracey. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Susan Marie said:


> Beautiful work!


Thank you Susan Marie. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

wickedangel said:


> Absolutely darling
> I gotta try this one!


Thank you wickedangel, I hope you do. I would love to see it when finished. ????


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

gorgeous little dress


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Very pretty. Beautiful work.


----------



## lcs113 (Feb 27, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Really cute top, Ros. Your knitting & crochet is always perfection.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Leanna, I found this stitch pattern in my trusty (very old and well used) Mon Tricot book. I absolutely love knitting these little top downs. I haven't made one for a while and I was missing knitting them. The trouble is once you start it's hard to stop, so you will probably be seeing a few more soon. Thanks Leanna. ???? Ros x


This is funny, Ros, I was just looking up some top down picot edges for a jumper I'm knitting and I went into images and for some reason your little jacket popped up amongst other knitted items. That was weird. It also had a link to where you posted it on KP!

Leanna x


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

RosD said:


> Every time I see one of Marianna Mel's All in one top downs I want to knit another one. This one is knitted in Peter Pan DK and I used 4mm needles. The stitch pattern I used is pictured below. I added a crochet picot edge to the hemline and around the armholes.????


Very nice adaptation on that top down All In One. Awesome!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Kiwiflynn said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you Kiwiflynn. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tweeter said:


> gorgeous little dress


Thank you tweeter. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

slmhuffman said:


> Very pretty. Beautiful work.


Thank you slmhuffman. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

lcs113 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you lcs113.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

craftyone51 said:


> Really cute top, Ros. Your knitting & crochet is always perfection.


Thank you so much Susan. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

leannab said:


> This is funny, Ros, I was just looking up some top down picot edges for a jumper I'm knitting and I went into images and for some reason your little jacket popped up amongst other knitted items. That was weird. It also had a link to where you posted it on KP!
> 
> Leanna x


Oh my goodness, that is funny Leanna. ???? Ros x


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

JTM said:


> Very nice adaptation on that top down All In One. Awesome!!!


Thank you JTM. ????


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

It is beautiful thank you for sharing the pattern I will try this.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Patrina said:


> It is beautiful thank you for sharing the pattern I will try this.


Thank you Patrina, you're welcome. I hope you do knit it and I would love to see it when finished. ????


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

That is so pretty, love the color and stitch pattern. You are so talented and your knitting is so even. Thanks for sharing the stitch pattern.
I would like to knit one in a bigger size for a 2 year old grand daughter. How can I make the changes?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Zraza said:


> That is so pretty, love the color and stitch pattern. You are so talented and your knitting is so even. Thanks for sharing the stitch pattern.
> I would like to knit one in a bigger size for a 2 year old grand daughter. How can I make the changes?


Thank you Zraza, you're welcome. Marianna Mel has an All in one top down pattern for size 1-3 years and size 4- 6 years.
I checked the pattern for the size 1-3 years and the stitch pattern will fit perfectly, no adjustments needed. ????


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

knitpick said:


> beautiful


Thank you knitpick. ????


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

so very pretty!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

i knit said:


> so very pretty!


Thank you i knit. ????


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Very pretty !!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

supreetb said:


> Very pretty !!!


Thank you supreetb. ????


----------



## Lallyann46 (Aug 20, 2014)

RosD said:


> Every time I see one of Marianna Mel's All in one top downs I want to knit another one. This one is knitted in Peter Pan DK and I used 4mm needles. The stitch pattern I used is pictured below. I added a crochet picot edge to the hemline and around the armholes.????


What does the abbreviation "selv" mean just before the pattern starts please.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Lallyann46 said:


> What does the abbreviation "selv" mean just before the pattern starts please.


Selvage.


----------

